# Newbie - losing weight and gym routine suggestions/comments



## dinkdankdo10 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi All,

Great site, my first post. Looking for any suggestions/comments for my weight loss plan and suggestions for diet etc.

I am 28 and was 13.4 stone, after 6 weeks I am down to 12.4 stone but struggling with motivation and getting v bored with my gym routines.

I used to be very fit and active as I played lots of football which kept me in shape but as that is less serious now and working behind a desk for the past 7 years I have grown (mainly belly and face

- chubby cheeks;-)) outwards !

Anyway I would like to get down to something like I was before physically, not stupid and I dont think I will be ripped but just want to feel good when i dont have a T shirt on and of course the all important summer is coming up ;-)

*Diet*

2 weetabix with 2 bananas

or

Museli (natural not with added sugars etc. ) 2 bananas and seasome seeds and pumpkin seeds

snack

fruit

lunch

chicken or salmon steamed (is steaming the best ?????) with a salad and I sprinkle seasome seeds and pumpkin seeds

or

natural soup (no added crap) with 2 slices of wholemeal full seeded organic bread.

or

Chicken or salmon with wholemeal pasta (fist full) on days I feel like I need extra energy.

or

beans on toast - wholemeal and full seed organic (to break boredom).

no butter or marg.

snack

fruit or veg (baby sweetcorn)

Evening meal

Salmon with salad

or

Stir fry with veg and salmon (no oil used)

or

bowl of museli / weetabix (if feel I have eaten too much)

snack

fruit

Drink water throughout day. 2 cups of coffee a day as well.

Supplements

Multi vits

omega 3

glucosamine sulphate

vit B

*Sins ;-(*

Sat night usually drink and have a meal out.

Meal is pasta etc. not take aways.

Drink is Guiness (read this was lowest calorie count on pints plus love it)

or drink wine.

*Gym - exercise*

Mon

Play football 45 minutes

Tue

Gym - 35 min interval training on runner. this interval is running flat with 6 up hill sections (gradiants are 2,2,4,6,6). set pace at 11k.

After this I try to do a further 10 mins of HIIT training.

So sprint for 1.5 mins (15k), jog for 1 min (7k), sprint for 1.5, jog for 1min and so on for 10mins (would do more but I'm blowing at this stage).

If I want to push it hard I follow this by going on the bike and doing 10-10mins of HIIT as well, 1 min on low resistance and steady pace, followed by 1 min of increased resistance and try to sprint this 1 min.

Wed

Abs blast

Cardio as Tue

or

circuits if im too bored.

Thur

As Tue

Fri

Spinning

enduration session

Sat

day off

Sun

As Tue

*Questions*

Is steaming the best way to prepare meat (salmon and chicken breasts)?

is what I am doing really HIIT training ?

Am I going to be burning fat or just conditioning my body by routines and therefore not burning max amount of fat ?

Dont really want to bulk hence why I have no weight routines - all cardio, but I would like to tighten my stomach, will cardio (running) do this alone ? I also do Pilates at times so when I remember I am always holding stomach muscles tense. Anyway any advice for best way to get abs but wont take me ages to do in the gym ?

Thanks all, thrown lots of info there at you ;-)


----------



## dinkdankdo10 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all, Any comments ?

Anyway I was just wondering if anyone has any tips, the past week has been hard, real hard. Struggling to keep motivated and finding myself skipping or cutting sessions.

Think it may be because the past 3 weeks I havent lost any weight, anyone know why ? any tips ????

thanks all.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi dinkdankdo,

your diet was the main thing that hit me 1st, then your routine.

You are intaking a high carb diet and then doing a hell of alot of cardio for the goals you want.

On the food side. A buddy of mine in a similar situation used:-

1, 4eggs 1 whole 70g oats

2, protien shake and apple

3, turkey sandwich,salad on brown low fat mayo

4, protien shake + Bananna

5, 200g chicken beef fish, 250g spud + veg

6, 3whole boiled eggs, cottage cheese and 50g oats.

The yolks in the eggs will help you produce testosterone while your sleeping.

Try doing that 6 days and then hav a fat day where you eat as much of whatever as you want. this will make it so your body doesnt get used to your diet / metabolism and will actually make you burn more fat in the long run. Just drink moderate. Im t-total and it helps, if you do drink, drink wisely so you dont destroy a weeks hard work.

You should try putting some weights into your sesh, resistance training, if done proper is proven to burn as much fat as 30 - 40 mins on the tread mill. and it will help target fat around the areas trained. this will link into your diet with the muscles needing protien to grow/repair. you may be loosing focus because of your diet not meeting your training and your training not meeting your diet. If you alter your plan you will see result and get the bug!!

Remember these principles. Nutrition is just as important and training, training is as important as resting. good luck


----------



## dinkdankdo10 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the response.

Can I just ask why do you think I am taking in loads of carbs ? if anything I am thinking I have cut too many out.

Thanks for diet suggestions, always nice for a variation ;-)

good news is this week dropped 2lbs !

Maybe I was expecting too much too fast, 7 weeks I have now lost 1stone 2lbs.

Thanks again, any more comments greatly welcome.


----------

